# أدخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك .. هنصلى لمصر ..



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

*أدخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك .. هنصلى لمصر ..* 













*أدخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك .. هنصلى لمصر ..*​



*دعوه للصلاه من اجل مصر .. *


*من اجل ان يمد الرب يده ويعمل بقوة من اجل رفعة مصر .. *

*من اجل ابناءه الاقباط ..*

*ومن اجل كل المصريين مسلمين واقباط بل من اجل العالم اجمع*

*من اجل كل من يعادينا*

*من اجل ان يفتح الله اعين الجميع ليروا ويعرفوا الحق*

*من اجل ان يتحرر الجميع من عبودية ابليس*

*من اجل خلاص العالم*

*لأن الله يريد ان جميع العالم يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون*

*ياريت كلنا مع بعض وفى نفس واحد وقلب واحد وروح واحده*

*نصلى معا" ان يحفظ الله لنا مصر بلدنا امنه من كل شر*

*احفظ بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك*





​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2011)

*يامسيحنا يامخلصنا ارحم مصر يارب خلص مصر يارب من يد ابليس 

يارب ,ابليس قتال للناس فهو جاء لكى يذبح ويقتل ويهلك وهو الان شغال فى مصر يارب خراب ودمار وقتل لانه عارف انك هتستخدم مصر منارة وشعلة نور ونهضة روحية للمنطقة علشان كده هو عايز يخرب مصر 

لكن يارب لاتسمح تدخل سريعا يارب واحمى ارض مصر واحمى شعبها مسلمين ومسيحين كل الناس فى مصر 

بنحط مصر فى ايدك بنطلب حمايتك على ارضها وعلى شعبها يارب مسلمين ومسيحين ,افتح انت العيون ,نور القلوب لانك انت يارب نور العالم 
امين
*


----------



## tamav maria (30 يناير 2011)

ميرسي نانسي 
لصلاتك الجميله
انشاءالله ربنا هايقبلها


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

بـأسـم الآب و الابـن و الروح القـدس اله واحد آميـن ...
نشـكرك يـا يسـوع لاجـل كل معـجزه تصنعها لنـا يـوم بعـد يـوم ... نـشكرك يا يسـوع مـن اجـل محبتـك لنـا و لاجـل فـدائك على الصـليب لاجـلنا ... يا الاهي ... اسألك ان تضـع يـدك الـشافيـه علـي  مصر الحبيبة  ... ألمسـ  المسؤلين  يا رب ... باركهم  يا يسـوع ... أنا واثـق انـك سـوف تجـعل معـجزه معـهم ... لا يـوجد شيء لا تعـرف لـه علاجـا يا يسـوع سـواء كـان ازمـه او  حزن او غم او مرض ما ... ارحم شعبك يا يسـوع ... بـاركهم يا رب ...
 آمـين ثـم آميـن ...
سلام المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (31 يناير 2011)

امين ثم امين
اشكر كليمو
للصلاه الرائعه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ علي اولاده*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2011)

*نحن نحتاج فعلا للصلاه لأجل مصر

الأمور صعبه جدا جدا

وبلا أمن

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحمى شعب مصر ​


----------

